# How I see my Betta



## Pocketmew (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeaaah, I see him as a passive little cutie. He doesn't flare at his reflection or other bettas..He only flares when I have my finger above the water hehe. He used to also have a ghost shrimp tank mate that he literally wouldn't touch. >w<


----------



## Kaynbred (Feb 16, 2014)

Aww, your description reminds me of my old Betta, Indigo's shy little personality.. Now I have two guys, one who is calm and very mature seeming and another very sassy, constantly flaring and crazy energetic guy lol!


----------

